# Pet Rock Fest is coming up!



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

http://www.petrockfest.com/ 
Click the link to find out what it is about.

















Hope to meet up with you again Donna!
We had so much fun last year!
DaKota loves the little Doggie Water Park! LOL


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)




----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds interesting! Wish I could attend, but can't!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*BUMP*


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Darn, I will be away in VA beach that weekend...sounds like a fun place to take Carlo and meet people from the board. I am only about 40 minutes south of Pittsfield. Drats!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Still posting


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Haven't missed one yet!









I'll probably be there with Vanessa at the GSRNE table if anyone wants to stop by and say hello.

Thanks for the reminder, Yvette, hope to catch up with you there!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I started a thread in the events section a while back about the Pet Rock Festival, but wanted to post here also.

Who else is planning on going this year?

I am very excited, because I will be attending for the first time this year. I can not wait to meet several members from this board, not to mention see some of the dogs that I have helped pull and transport up north. When I put them on transport here in TN, I never in my wildest dreams thought that I would ever see them again. Now I not only get to see one, but probably several all at the same event. I am going to have to pack a lot of tissues. 

If you plan on attending I would love to meet members from the board. I most likely will be at the Echo booth or walking around with a white GSD. Please stop by and say hello.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I'll stop by to say hi, of coarse!








I go with my crew every year.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

The festival name is a bit deceiving. It's a HUGE outdoor event geared towards raising public awareness about homeless animals, and one that many people love because they can bring their dogs with them. Most people are repeat attendees. Our own GSRNE table is often bombarded with people who currently have german shepherds (or lost one to illness) and want to learn more about how they can help shepherd rescues, so we often spend the day educating, increasing public awareness, and recruiting many new volunteers that day, including a few foster homes. I used to manage the table with only one other person in the old days, now we have about five or six people to handle the crowds, which also leaves time to enjoy other activities of the day, too.

More:

Pet Rock Fest - held (Sunday) Sept. 14, 2008, at Quinsigamond Community College, (Worcester) - is an annual festival that promotes kindness to animals...this expo features hundreds of tables, including breed rescues, shelters, animal welfare organizations and more. It's a see and be seen event for you and your dog to attend, but one that benefits ALL types of animals. 
TICKETS: $12 adults, $5 kids 12 and under This family-friendly day includes an adoptable dog parade, contests, rabies clinic and low-cost microchipping, live music, a doggie water park, a cat photo contest, speakers, vendors, shows and food. It's a wonderful day for you and your leashed pet.

Visit their events page and entertainment page for updates and information, as well as a video:

Petrock Festival 

They have some photos of the event on their website, too:

Photos Page


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Echo Dogs will be there this year as well. We always try and get a few of our adopters in the area to attend, so it can be a bit of a reunion. I think my favorite moment last year was when one of our fosters (who shall remain nameless, but she is a board member







) caught site of her first foster (actually, also from this board) who she had not seen since the adoption. Watching the tears well up in her eyes and the happiness of the reunion was quite a touching moment (brought a couple tears to my eyes I will admit).

I also had the privilege of meeting Millie and Star.

Here's a couple of pictures from last year. A couple of our dogs have their wings on from the adoptable dog parade.


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay, Terry, I'll fess up...that board member is me...and that first foster would be Zeus (in the blue bandanna on the left) and that would be one of my other fosters in the purple bandanna next to him (Lexy aka Josie)- she would be a female "scared of men" (not anymore!). Eh, hem...if I recall...being from PA, I did have the most former fosters there in attendance.







I suspect someone will beat me this year.









Seriously...it's an awesome event and it's incredible how well all of the dogs behave with all of the other dogs around.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Sunday, September 14, just two more weeks....


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I can not wait! I will stop by echo's table too to say hi.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I will be flying into Boston in the morning. Three more days!!!!! I can not wait.

Praying for sunny weather. There is a 40% chance of rain or 60% chance of sunny weather as I like to think.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I hope it doesn't rain either. I just gave DaKota a bath & prettied her up for pictures.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

It's raining here but, the show is still a go! 
I hope everyone will be making it?
DaKota & Glitzie (the Pug) knows someting is up! LOL


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

OK, Pictures anyone??????


----------

